# Been out yet???



## Vernon.Miller

I have been itching to get out an go catfishing. Does any one know what the water temp should get up to before you start seeing active catfish (FYI water temp is around 50 F)? Also, has anyone been out yet?


----------



## proguide

Things are really going to get rocking about the 20th by my calculation. Water temp on Tuesday evening was 52.


----------



## tattooedreefer

been out a lot this year already...there in there 3 blues about 3 to 4 lbs lots of goldies to stock up on


----------



## proguide

tattooedreefer said:


> been out a lot this year already...there in there 3 blues about 3 to 4 lbs lots of goldies to stock up on


Are you fishing the Red? Your location says fargo. There are no blues in the Red.


----------



## tattooedreefer

they are blue channel cats they are in there but are rare to catch i was supprised to catch that many...last year i got 6 or 7 blues...they are just like a channel but blue...i will post a pict next time i get one


----------



## proguide

I think you need to speak to the DNR or ND Game and Fish Department. There are only channel cats in the Red River. Call Red River biologist Lynn Schlueter 701-662-3617


----------



## Vernon.Miller

proguide, 
where are you from? I am surprised that there is someone that knowledgeable for the red river. I have done quite a bit of research ( and fishing) and have never heard of a blue cat. Let me know if you are in he FM area. I would love to get together with an avid fisherman from this area.


----------



## Doogie

channel cats can range in color from blue to olive and are spotted unlike a blue cat wich is unspotted. Both have a deeply forked tail

Blues also like to live in clear swift water


----------



## drjongy

I've read as well there are no blues in the Red. Channel catfish can get blue in color, I think it has something to do with water temps.


----------



## proguide

Vernon, I am from Grand Forks.

What the rest of you said is true. Channels in the Red River vary in color from a blue to olive to black (during spawn) the bottom line is they are a channel cat. I always wondered about the blue thing but having seen blue cats in person and after speaking with the biologists we do not have them here on the Red.


----------



## Gildog

on Truman Lake here in MO I catch channels (brown) and blues (dark gray to white) and it's easy to tell them apart. Have different bag limits for each species (more restrictive on the blues, because they can get bigger).

one thing about down here, lots of fish are caught on juglines...which might be fun and a good way to fill a freezer...but I'd rather catch 'em on a rod/reel (you can put out several lines from your boat per person)


----------



## tattooedreefer

i guess i put it in not such good of a phrase...i ment blue colored channels i dont see to many of them in the red just the normal green hue cats


----------



## Backwater Eddy

No Blue Cats in the Red River basin, only Channel Cats (AKA Forks as in Fork Tails). If you compare the anal fins and the shape of the tail on a Channel and a Blue it is a sure way to distinguish the two species, otherwise they are close cousins at first look.

During different phases in there maturity, they change in coloration, and some achieve a slate blue tint.

You may see green, blue / Gray / Green, even shades of pink in some. Females are lighter in coloration and often the large females in blue / gray phase are the sumo kitty's mistaken for Blues.

Larger male Channel Catfish in spawning colors are very black in coloration and will have a swollen muscular head as they approach the spawn. This is used to protect the nest site as the male is the caretaker of the nest tell the egg mass hatches out. He will not leave the nest or feed during this 6 to 11 day nesting period.

On average, late June is the general spawn for channel catfish on the Central Red River basin. It can come earlier or latter as they see the right conditions develop, they are very flexible and adaptable hence there prolific reproduction on the Red.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Went out last night and caught a couple. !4.2 and 6.4 and alot of smaller 1-2lbers


----------



## Fallguy

Correct there is no blue catfish in the Red River. There are sturgeon though! 

Can't wait to get out...I am almost done with teaching and coaching for the year then I will be out lots!


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Went out again and found a 10 and 2 6ers and or course smaller ones. There are sturgeon in the Red??? I have caught several on the Missouri, but never on the red.


----------



## proguide

Was out for a few days before I finally found the fish. It seems they are really biting slow. Best bite was shallow water. Friday we got 5 over 10 pounds


----------

